# Reputation Points



## Madkins007 (Apr 4, 2011)

If you look at any post, you will see a lot of information about that poster, with one of the more interesting bits being *Reputation*.

If you click on someone's Reputation number, you will see comments and ratings people have given this person in the past. You can also add your own comments and ratings too!

I know I absolutely LOVE it when I get a new rating number, and I am TERRIBLE at giving them out to people. Shame on me. 

But you can learn from my errors! Take a moment to thank and rate someone who has offered you some good advice or been helpful.

(But don't rate me- that would make this a shameless self-promotion plug.)

(... OK, you can rate me too if you really, really want to. I'll be embarrassed, but I'll gladly take the points!  )


----------



## pdrobber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm on a reputation spree, I have about 25 more to do in the coming days, have the names ready (you're one of them), considering I haven't ever done any before. It's a shame there's a daily limit.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 4, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> If you look at any post, you will see a lot of information about that poster, with one of the more interesting bits being *Reputation*.
> 
> If you click on someone's Reputation number, you will see comments and ratings people have given this person in the past. You can also add your own comments and ratings too!
> 
> ...



Me too! I love it when someone gives me a compliment and tells me how much they appreciate my help. I used to call my sister on the phone hollering about getting another reputation point, like some little kid. It really makes it worthwhile to get those compliment points...


----------



## Robert (Apr 4, 2011)

Good reminder. I just gave out a few today!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 4, 2011)

It is always nice to be recognized for giving out helpful advice. and i will admit to getting a secret thrill whenever I see my number jump up, and I should give out some more since I know a lot of nice helpful people here who really deserve them. Though to be honest if you look at most of mine they tend to compliment my humor rather than my tortoise keeping skills, not that i am complaining mind you.


----------



## Fernando (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder! So many to give out!


----------



## rachael (Apr 4, 2011)

Im horrible at giving these out, I always forget but I love when I get them. Thanks for reminding me Madkins!


----------



## Laura (Apr 4, 2011)

People will be talking now!!! Ive got a reputation!

can it also be negative tho?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, I am going to go on a rep point rampage so look out!!

It seems like a great thread to tell you that Rob was soooooo excited when he got his first reputation point, then when he clicked on it and saw it was only from me his face completely fell. It was HILARIOUS!! I wish I videoed it!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 4, 2011)

I have given out more lately, promotes positive thoughts and shows people you regonize them for who or what they are. +1 Madkins007.


----------



## Balboa (Apr 4, 2011)

dmmj said:


> It is always nice to be recognized for giving out helpful advice. and i will admit to getting a secret thrill whenever I see my number jump up, and I should give out some more since I know a lot of nice helpful people here who really deserve them. Though to be honest if you look at most of mine they tend to compliment my humor rather than my tortoise keeping skills, not that i am complaining mind you.



You mean you actually give out advice on torts? 

I have to admit I'm as bad about points as anyone. I don't think to give them out too often, at least not until they're given to me and I'm like oh darn, on the rare occasion I get one that is.


----------



## Robert (Apr 4, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> It seems like a great thread to tell you that Rob was soooooo excited when he got his first reputation point, then when he clicked on it and saw it was only from me his face completely fell. It was HILARIOUS!! I wish I videoed it!!



That was one of the happiest and one of the saddest moments of my life, all wrapped into one!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 4, 2011)

Robert said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like a great thread to tell you that Rob was soooooo excited when he got his first reputation point, then when he clicked on it and saw it was only from me his face completely fell. It was HILARIOUS!! I wish I videoed it!!
> ...


That is funny.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for the reminder!

I always show my appreciation in the form of a "thank you" and forget all about the reputations! If I just gave you a reputation, it is not because this thread guilted me into it, but because you have been helpful and supportive in the past... I have just failed to keep up with giving reputations!

I just maxed out of my number of reputations for the day.. so will do more later.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 4, 2011)

Robert said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like a great thread to tell you that Rob was soooooo excited when he got his first reputation point, then when he clicked on it and saw it was only from me his face completely fell. It was HILARIOUS!! I wish I videoed it!!
> ...



hahahaha you two are hilarious


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone selling reputation points? I would like to pick myself up a pair (1.1) or trio (1.2)! lol


----------



## DocNezzy (Apr 4, 2011)

Huh. Thank you for teaching me something. I didn't know how that whole system worked till now. Stand by. They are coming!


----------



## coreyc (Apr 5, 2011)

I've reached my reputation limit for today I guess the rest will have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## Mao Senpai (Apr 5, 2011)

So that's what that is all about...


----------



## Neal (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm a little mixed on the whole concept of reputation points on a site like this. Maybe I don't fully understand the purpose of it. From my perspective, I don't see it as anything other than a popularity guage. If it's intended to show someones credibility, I think their posts do a better job of that than what one person has to say about another. I guess there's nothing really negative about it, as far as I'm concerned I'm just here to talk tortoises not play popularity games. If you like what I say or I like what you say, I think a PM conversation is more meaningful than giving you a reputation point. My 2 cents.


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 5, 2011)

Neal said:


> I'm a little mixed on the whole concept of reputation points on a site like this. Maybe I don't fully understand the purpose of it. From my perspective, I don't see it as anything other than a popularity guage. If it's intended to show someones credibility, I think their posts do a better job of that than what one person has to say about another. I guess there's nothing really negative about it, as far as I'm concerned I'm just here to talk tortoises not play popularity games. If you like what I say or I like what you say, I think a PM conversation is more meaningful than giving you a reputation point. My 2 cents.



I understand and respect your position, but the reputation number does offer a rough tool to help people, especially newbies or people like me with poor memories, better know and understand other posters. It can help give a clue about how experienced or knowledgeable the poster is, too.

It is certainly not a perfect system. Some of the smartest, best keepers I know here have fairly low ratings- but that is mostly because they don't post that often. 

This is just me talking, but if you are going to say something nice about me, I appreciate it when you do it publicly (via the Reputation rating) and chastise privately, via PM or email.


----------

